
Large Applications on AWS Lambda - Mizza
https://blog.zappa.io/posts/slim-handler
======
chrisrhoden
Have you done any benchmarking on the impact this has on cold boot
performance? I'd considered using this technique in a non-Zappa context but
was worried that the performance would be an issue (I ultimately was able to
get my package smaller in other ways).

~~~
Mizza
No benchmark, and it really depends on the size of the package obviously, but
generally transfers inside of AWS are ridiculously fast.

Zappa has an auto-keep warm features, so cold-boot is largely negated.

Also, this is a feature really designed for scientific computing, which
generally happens asynchronously anyway, versus say something like web-app
serving.

Really the big drawback here is that it sucks up available RAM, so you may
still have to do some tweaking on a per-application basis.

Still, this feature was contributed out of a user's own necessity, so I'm
certain that others will get use out of it too.

